

Generation Sell (2011) - applecore
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/13/opinion/sunday/the-entrepreneurial-generation.html

======
tvawnz
The author has accurately summed up what I despise about modern P.C. (I guess
youth?) culture and my main source of aggravation when trying to have a
conversation about basically anything these days.

"A matter of how they were raised — everybody’s special and everybody’s point
of view is valid and everybody’s feelings should be taken care of"

"Today’s polite, pleasant personality is, above all, a commercial personality.
It is the salesman’s smile and hearty handshake"

"bland, inoffensive, smile-and-a-shoeshine personality — the stay-positive,
other-directed, I’ll-be-whoever-you-want-me-to-be personality — that everybody
has today"

"this is why, unlike those of previous youth cultures, the hipster ethos
contains no element of rebellion, rejection or dissent"

